# And this is a solution how?



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We have an issue with keys missing from lock boxes so we cannot get inside the houses to complete services. I have one I haven't been inside for over two months now because of this. 

Naturally a solution was found... 

1. Set lockbox to 0000 and take a photo. 
2. Set lockbox to the correct 4 digit code and take a photo.
3. Open lockbox and search throughout for the key and take a photo of the key in the lockbox or lack thereof.
4. Once you have finished with interior photos and/or sales clean, replace the key in the lockbox and take a photo before closing.
5. Shut the lockbox and set the code to 0000 and take a photo.

This will just show that you did every step to keep the key from coming up missing.

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: 

We went through this same problem about 2 years ago. It turned out to be the 3rd party inspections company hired by the customer who were taking the keys on purpose.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Investors are notorious for this.... So the competition can't get in the home to evaluate before bidding


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Locks cost $3.50 and gas is $3.50 a gallon. On more than one occasion I have just swapped out a side door or somewhere not used so i have access.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

We just recently started having the "missing key" or "LB inoperable" problems really ramp up. It's not an issue for me really, I keep a key ring with every key code possible. But, it's a problem for the inspectors. But, I think it's the inspectors causing the problem...on purpose. I think they delay completing the inspection by saying they couldn't get in. I say this because about 98% of the time when we get to the property with the supposedly missing key, there is a working key in the lock box when we get there. And the LB is coded correctly.

It's a trip charge, but also a hassle. Spend more in gas than I make on a trip charge.

We always have taken a picture of the key turned in the lock, a picture of the key in the open lock box and a picture of the closed lock box close enough to read the code it is set too.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love to have a master key, but all the locks are randomly keyed and set on site by the locksmiths for the two brokers with the most work so no master key exists.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The locksmiths (private sector) that I know generally rekey a door, hand the keys over to the customer and drive off into the sunset. Someone loses or pockets the keys, they won't be coming back out for $18.75...or less.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> We just recently started having the "missing key" or "LB inoperable" problems really ramp up. It's not an issue for me really, I keep a key ring with every key code possible. But, it's a problem for the inspectors. But, I think it's the inspectors causing the problem...on purpose. I think they delay completing the inspection by saying they couldn't get in. I say this because about 98% of the time when we get to the property with the supposedly missing key, there is a working key in the lock box when we get there. And the LB is coded correctly.
> 
> It's a trip charge, but also a hassle. Spend more in gas than I make on a trip charge.
> 
> We always have taken a picture of the key turned in the lock, a picture of the key in the open lock box and a picture of the closed lock box close enough to read the code it is set too.


That has SG written all over it.


----------



## Adamanteus (Jan 30, 2014)

Why not just make a bump key? It will not solve the missing key but will allow you access to any door with a lock that is less than superior. If you do not know what a bump key is just google it. No more drilling locks, no hand sledges, kicking in doors or anything else that takes time and money to gain access.


----------



## sheriv (Jan 25, 2014)

I've just spent the last twenty minutes on youtube looking at bump keys


I have a new arts and craft project tomorrow. I usually just clean the knob off with a hammer and pop the tumbler with a screwdriver...crude but I can do it without damaging almost any door.

AMS actually had us removing lockboxes and leaving them on the kitchen counter next to the sign in sheet. I always thought that was kinda crappy.


----------



## Adamanteus (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpH_t0u5Ybg

This is the best video I have seen on bump keys. Make sure to get an O ring. It will save you a ton of time and really reduce that learning/skill curve.


----------



## sheriv (Jan 25, 2014)

thats really great info...thank you for that.

my husband has a laser cutter at work so he wants to grab some of my crazy key collection to make a few


----------



## GreenwayLady (Feb 18, 2014)

We have been doing Property Preservation for 5-6 years now... Occasionally, we come across this situation... I have keys from every lock change we ever did, and made up sets of keys for each Field Rep's vehicle... There are probably keys to 40 different key codes from over the years... 
I've also developed a talent for "picking" lock boxes......


----------

